# [SOLVED] audio to TV



## mj3437 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have my Aquas TV connected to the video card (GTX 260) on my computer via HDMI cable converted to DVI at the Video card. I have audio at the computer (headphones or speakers) but when I plug the 3.5mm speaker wire to the TV's 3.5mm audio input I get nothing. What am I missing?
Thanks for the help,
MJ


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: audio to TV*

HDMI is expecting audio to come over that source 
The 3.5mm audio input , i suspect is designed to work with the PC input (vga) and needs to be selected PC input on the TV 

with the audio running and connected to the 3.5mm connection - switch the input on the TV to PC - see if the sounds now comes through

make and exact model of the TV


----------



## mj3437 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: audio to TV*

Solved
Thanks for the tip. I had my audio set to input 4 and I am plugged into input 6.
Next time I will RT*M.
Thanks again,
MJ


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: audio to TV*

excellent - thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

Such a good thread, love to see more solutions to other problems as well!


----------

